
High-Speed Pool and Billiards Video Clips - Tomte
http://billiards.colostate.edu/high_speed_videos/index.html
======
bradknowles
These are awesome!

And I’m seriously stoked to see that someone else has posted the link here!
Yay, I’m not the only pool nut in HN!

